# Front bumper (plastic) paint chip and mild scratches



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I think APS/Tower is still the only place to get small quantities of OEM water based paint. 

APS Tower Paint Company, Spray Max, Aerosol Spray Paint, Custom Mixed Spray Paint


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

afashow said:


> Folks, I am Peter and new to this forum. I drive a 2017 Cruze Sedan.
> 
> The paint in the front bumper has chipped and has become bigger. Please can you recommend me a good touch up paint brand that you have found satisfactory. There seem to be many options in ebay or amazon and not sure which one would be ideal.



Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

